# (Erster) Alpencross - Erfahrungen und Tipps



## Mausoline (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Frau Rauscher fährt ihren 1. Alpencross (ich wünsch ihr ne Supertour ) und da ich seit 2004 jährlich einen AX oder eine Runde gefahren bin, hab ich mir gedacht diesen fred zu eröffnen.
Für meinen 1.AX habe ich zusammen mit meinem Mann festgelegt: ca. 50km und ca. 1500 hm/Tag, 6 Tage. Am 6.Tag war ich so fertig, dass wir für diese Etappe eine Alternative gefahren sind. Allerdings muss ich erwähnen, dass ich unbedingt übers Pfunderer Joch wollte und ich meinte, ich müßte so viel wie möglich hochfahren (fängt unten glaub ich mit ca. 14% an) - deshalb als
1.Tipp - nicht meinen jede steile Rampe (16,18% und mehr) und längere Steigung (ca. 12% und mehr) unbedingt fahren oder durchfahren zu müssen. Diese Körner fehlen in den nächsten Tagen 
2.Tipp - unbedingt vor dem AX mal ne 2-od.3-TagesTour in den Alpen fahren, z.B. Karwendelrunde oder rund um die Zugspitze, um zu erfahren, wie es ist mehrere Tage nacheinander lange, hm-lastige Touren zu fahren, vor allem auch wegen der langen Steigungen und der Untergründe ( Pfunderer Joch Abfahrt war damals für uns nur teilweise zu fahren, erstens wegen des Fahrkönnens und zweitens, weil der Pfad durch Erosion sehr gelitten hatte), bei oder nach Regen/Schnee siehts oftmals ganz anders aus mit der Wegbeschaffenheit.

Quintessenz - wer einmal gefahren ist, ist infiziert 
                   ...und man steigert sich von Jahr zu Jahr 

So, und jetzt freu auch ich mich noch auf Tipps von uns Frauen

Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten: Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2010)

oh, das passt ja gut 

Also wir machen eine geführte Tour mit Gepäckmitnahme. Das ist einfach stressfreier und bequemer  . Mein Freund ist schon 2x mit diesem Veranstalter gefahren, es war immer sehr schön und die Gruppe war auch immer sehr lustig (habe sie jeweils am letzten Abend am Gardasee kennengelernt).

Immerhin habe ich schon den ein oder anderen MTB-Urlaub hinter mir, d.h. ich weiß schon was es heißt, _jeden_ Tag im Sattel zu sitzen... Einmal viele Höhenmeter fahren, das ist ja kein Ding, aber 6-7 Tage am Stück sind schon hart...

Die Kombitour die wir jetzt gewählt haben ist schon relativ einfach, ich denke das ist für den Einstieg ganz gut, so kann ich mal schauen wie ich zurecht komme, und mit dann nächste Saison vielleicht mehr zumuten  Mein Freund fährt die schwierige Variante und kann sich austoben 

Bis dahin werde ich natürlich noch viel Radfahren, vor allem versuchen Höhenmeter zu "üben", auch mal den Schweinehund überwinden und bei schlechtem Wetter fahren 

Gibts noch Ausrüstungstipps? Wobei ich denke ich hab jetzt schon alles beisammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (31. Mai 2010)

ich würd das ja schon auch mal gern machen, aber definitiv mit gepäcktransport und 4sterne hotel. 
in den letzten 3 wochen bin ich um viele erfahrungen reicher geworden, was diese thematik angeht. 
ich hab echt respekt vor jemand, der/die sowas durchzieht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> auch mal den Schweinehund überwinden und bei schlechtem Wetter fahren



Ach was, wieso willst es dir schon vorher vermiesen? Bei schlechtem Wetter fahren kannst ja im Erstfall immer noch, was gibt es da zu üben? Oft hat man ja Glück und es regnet überhaupt nicht oder nur mal in der Nacht und hört dann am Vormittag wieder auf. Darüber würde ich mir jetzt echt keine Gedanken machen. Wichtig ist nur, dass du im Ernstfall im Rucksack warme und trockene Klamotten dabei hast, damit du dich bei der Einkehr dann umziehen kannst. Aber mit Gepäcktransport ist das ja eh kein Problem, da sieht man ja in der Früh, was man braucht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2010)

Da hast Du auch wieder Recht


----------



## Warnschild (31. Mai 2010)

Nicht, dass ich AX-technisch bereits Erfahrungen hätte, aber ich habe erst dieses WE bemerkt, dass es sich bei nasser Witterung deutlich anders fährt. Von daher glaube ich, es ist schon nicht schlecht, mal ein paar Stunden bei Schlamm und Regen sowohl steil bergauf als auch technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken abwärts gefahren zu sein. 

Das gibt, schätze ich mal, Sicherheit, wenn man - vielleicht müde und mit bereits einigen Tagen und hm in den Beinen - während eines AX nicht zum ersten Mal damit konfrontiert wird.


----------



## speciallady (31. Mai 2010)

hallo frau rauscher,

mein erster und bisher einziger alpen-x war leider ziemlich verregnet (regen an 5 von 6 tagen). es ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, mal trails im regen gefahren zu sein, aber dafür würde ich nicht speziell im regen losfahren. da frau ja doch nicht weiss, welcher untergrund gerade angesagt ist. felsen, schotter, laub, asphalt, wurzeln, etc.

und wenn wenn du diesen sommer für einen alpen cross trainierst, wirst du bestimmt von selbst nass...  und wenn du im regen trainierst wirst du bestimmt auch abfahrten im nassen dabei haben. 

andere tipps: bei nässe bekomme ich oft reibestellen am allerwertesten; vom nassen und dann nicht richtig sitzenden sitzpolster. da hilft vorbeugend sitzcreme und am abend bepanthen. auch bei gepäcktransport muss frau einige sachen im rucksack transportieren (z.b. bei regen trockene klamotten für die pause und danach). also auch mal ein paar längere touren mit rucksack machen. lange handschuhe und dünne mütze nicht vergessen. sind in den bergen bei kälteeinbruch auch im sommer angesagt. überschuhe oder goretex socken sind auch hilfreich...

aber du hast bestimmt tolles wetter und kannst alle warmen sachen im koffer lassen!

wann ist es denn soweit?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2010)

danke für eute Tipps!
Ich war bei Regen zwar noch nicht unterwegs, aber nasse Trails habe ich schon kennengelernt... Bis auf dichte Socken habe ich eigentlich alles... Und mit Rucksack fahre ich eigentlich immer, wegen der Trinkblase... das macht mir nichts mehr aus.

Und ja, bestimmt haben wir gutes Wetter, es kann ja nur besser werden. Es wird die erste Augustwoche, ich erfahre aber erst in 2 Tagen ob es klappt, es gab da ein kleines Missverständnis bei der Buchung... aber das wird schon


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten bisher immer soweit Glück mit dem Wetter bei unseren Touren, dass wir nur 1 Tag lang Regen hatten, 1 mal passte es so gut (da lief mir auch unten zu den Schuhen das Wasser raus), dass wir ausgerechnet da ein Hotel gebucht hatten mit x Handtüchern und Föhn...ein andres Mal sind wir mehrere Stunden unter 20cm Dachvorsprung einer Scheuer im Biwaksack ausgeharrt und mußten noch 200hm zur Hütte auf frischgemähten Wiesen hoch - da hat mir mein Mann das Rad hochgeschoben, Dreck und Gras hatte sich so vermanscht und blieb an den Bremsen hängen, ich war total k.o., aber auf der Hütte waren wir die einzigsten und haben eine warme Suppe und Bratkartoffeln satt bekommen und ganz dicke Daunendecken in Omas Betten 
Ich will sagen, dass bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen frau sowieso nicht mehr alles fährt, was normal möglich wäre. Man geht bei einer Tour nicht so ein Risiko ein wie sonst, ich will ja morgen und übermorgen auch noch fahren, oder ? 
Schlechtwetterfahren muss ich nicht extra üben zuhause, da musst du sowieso bei jedem Wetter weiter - und evtl. je nach dem Alternativrouten fahren...und schöne Trails sausen lassen, wie z.B. Alleghe-Trails


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2010)

so langsam wird es ernst, bald gehts los 
Ich bin fit, das Rad ist fit, muss nur nochmal tiefengereinigt werden


----------



## die tina (23. Juli 2010)

Wann gehts denn los?

Meinen ersten Alpencross hab ich auch mit Gepächtransport gebucht, danach hab ich einige Mehrtagestouren mit Rucksack gemacht. Das geht auch gut.

Die wasserdichten Socken würd ich auf jeden Fall noch holen. Mit den dichten Socken macht es auch nichts aus, am nächsten Tag in die noch nassen Schuhe zu steigen und die Füsse bleiben warm, weil trocken.

Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein, dass es wichtig ist, Ersatz-Bremsbeläge dabei zu haben und eventuell ein Schaltauge.

Dann einfach nur: viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2010)

Ersatzteile sind alle parat, ich habe hier eine schöne Liste vom Veranstalter. (Ja, nur die Socken fehlen mir noch, die hole ich noch nächste Woche)
Nur noch 8x schlafen


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2010)

Mir ist bei den wasserdichten Socken das Wasser oben rein gelaufen und unten nicht mehr raus 
Ich nehm immer Gefriertüten mit und ein paar Haushaltgummis, zieh die über die Socken und geh damit in die Schuhe rein, falls es mal so stark regnen sollte tun dies auch.
Wenn du mit Gepäcktransport fährst kannst du doch Regenüberschuhe mitnehmen? Das reicht doch und die Schuhe werden von aussen auch nicht nass. 
Im Schuh von innen auf die Clickies-Stelle Folie draufkleben oder Alufolie einlegen, dass das Wasser nicht von unten rein kommt.

Welche Tour fährst du jetzt?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2010)

TegernseeâGardasee 

Solche Socken hab ich jetzt hier liegen, und das muss jetzt auch reichen, ich habe soviel Zeugs gekauft und hier liegen, irgendwo muss auch mal Schluss sein  Je nach Wetterbericht besorge ich noch eine lange Regenhose (habe nur ne kurze), ansonsten ist jetzt EndeglÃ¤nde


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2010)

so ein Glück, dass ich diese Socken hatte 
Einen Tag hatten wir wirklich Pech, und es hat von morgens bis abends geschüttet wie aus Kübeln. Da haben sich meine neu gekauften Regenklamotten doch gelohnt, vor allem die lange Hose, die ich noch gekauft habe.

Tja sonst: Es war toll! Die ersten beiden Tagen bin ich in der Level 1 Gruppe geradelt, und war tatsächlich etwas unterfordert. Bin dann am dritten Tag zum Freund in die Level 3 Gruppe gewechselt und den Rest der Woche da geblieben. Das war eine gute Entscheidung, statt Radwege im Tal gab es jetzt Trails in der Höhe mit einer Aussicht auf die Dolomiten, die für alles entschädigt hat!!!

Mein Fazit: Mag ich gerne nochmal machen


----------



## kater21 (15. August 2010)

Hallo Frau Rauscher,
mit welchem Veranstalter bist Du denn gefahren und zufrieden (ihr habt da ja wohl schon öfter gebucht), der auch das Wechseln des Levels ermöglicht?

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2010)

Das war Fahrtwind. Wechseln des Levels war möglich, da die andere Gruppe nicht voll war, sonst wäre das wohl nicht gegangen, da dann die Gruppen einfach zu groß werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanne (23. Januar 2012)

Danke, da waren ein paar super Tips mit dabei!


----------

